# hello all, just wondering?



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

hey guys my names Dom Terry, i am an australian and 17yo. atm but i am extremely interested in doing a gap year after grade 12 in canada, i have been to vancouver for a year ages ago and i am very keen to hunt some of the unique game over in canada. I WAS WONDERING...is there any archery hunting restrictions and is it compulsary to carry a gun for protection whilst hunting dangerouse game over there?

any advice very welcome!:tongue:

thanks guys
:wink:


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

ttt?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Hunting regs vary province to province. Most of the game here isn't dangerous.
The only time I've ever carried a gun for protection is during bear season hunting over baits. I never needed it so I've started carrying pepper spray instead. 

BTW, moose are responsible for more attacks than bears - but I fear not, I'm carrying my bow


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

You usually have to take a course and prove your proficiency with a bow and arrow before you can purchase a licence, although other similar programmes from other countries can be recognized as valid, but you should check with the local authorities.

As fas as dangerous game goes, attacks are few and far between. And moose is :tongue:


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

Pierre Couture said:


> You usually have to take a course and prove your proficiency with a bow and arrow before you can purchase a licence, although other similar programmes from other countries can be recognized as valid, but you should check with the local authorities.
> 
> As fas as dangerous game goes, attacks are few and far between. And moose is :tongue:


that is one huge mouse there, you good looking you :hug:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

jkcerda said:


> that is one huge mouse there, you good looking you :hug:


I think you'd find ample headroom under its belly


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

Pierre Couture said:


> You usually have to take a course and prove your proficiency with a bow and arrow before you can purchase a licence, :tongue:


so do you have to get a type of weapons licence to hunt with a bow?...that might be a problem because i wouldnt be 18!?


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

shooterdom said:


> so do you have to get a type of weapons licence to hunt with a bow?...that might be a problem because i wouldnt be 18!?


Depending on the province, you can hunt if you are under 18, usually with an adult supervisor around. As for bowhunting, most provinces, to the best of my knowledge have a programme like the NBEF's to make sure that hunters know when and where to shoot at wild game, as well as be proficient with that weapon.

Now, you should also check for non-resident requirements. Some provinces require that a guide be hired for non-residents, but I can't say if it applies to every province and territory.


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*ok thanks*

yes i will have to find out as i will only be on a student/travellers visa:darkbeer:

are the tags for large game very expencive?


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

shooterdom said:


> yes i will have to find out as i will only be on a student/travellers visa:darkbeer:
> 
> are the tags for large game very expencive?


Once again, they vary by province, and whether you apply for resident or non-resident tag, which is usually more expensive.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi shooterdom
try to narrow down your game choice and then a location and then some of us can help you with your questions...

for reference ...the first link are the regs in British Columbia, second is for Ontario ... 

http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/fw/wildlife/hunting/regulations/
http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/FW/Publication/MNR_E001275P.html


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*ok*

could you refer me to any website of an outfitter that could give me an idea on cost and what-not ?:tongue:


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

**



cc46 said:


> Hi shooterdom
> try to narrow down your game choice and then a location and then some of us can help you with your questions...
> 
> for reference ...the first link are the regs in British Columbia, second is for Ontario ...
> ...


you beat me to it!..thanks i'll check them out...and the hunting area would be probably around vancouver and the coast as i have contacts there:wink:


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*wow*

just checked out the british columbia site and browsed.....and WOW, game tags are a fortune if u are not a resident (exmple:grizzly- resident:$150,non resident-$1050)...is there anyway to bypass these regulatins like hunting with a resident who buys the tags?...sorry if this sounds desperate but i will be fresh out of school and my wallet will be fresh out of money


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

*bc regs*

if you are not a resident here, you must use a guide, unless you have a direct relative that is a resident who can act as a host/accompanier. no way to get the use of anothers tags to harvestanimals, illegal and unethical.
i instruct the provincial huting program here and field questions when i find them .soooo, on that note, you are here with a camera or a guide.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Well I'm not going to tell you to skirt the regs,you should really look at the resident requirements carefully and ask the right people questions (IE. Fish & Wildlife or Dept of Natural Resources or whatever the provincial ministry is called) You may be able to hunt as a resident legally depending on how the regs are enforced.


----------

